# Nail strip misses



## averagejoe1 (Oct 22, 2013)

I could use a professional reality check. Assuming a brand new roofing installation is performed and upon spot inspection 40-50% of the tabs installed have 1 to 3 out of 4 nails outside of the nail strip for Owens Corning Duration shingles. Mostly high, by 1/4 to 3/4 of an inch.

Did the contractor do an acceptable job? 

I'm just a homeowner and I don't want to be a jerk for no reason, but I don't want to be stranded with issues 4 years from now because of an installation that does not meet the manufactures requirements.

I would certainly defer to a 3rd roof inspection to provide the final analysis, but I'm simply attempting to determine the general pulse first.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

No. They got in a hurry. That strip is there for a reason. Should you ever have a wind damage ins. claim, OC will say "faulty installation". Good luck!


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

averagejoe1 said:


> I could use a professional reality check. Assuming a brand new roofing installation is performed and upon spot inspection 40-50% of the tabs installed have 1 to 3 out of 4 nails outside of the nail strip for Owens Corning Duration shingles. Mostly high, by 1/4 to 3/4 of an inch.http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> Did the contractor do an acceptable job? http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> I'm just a homepwner and I don't want to be a jerk for no reason, but I don't want to be stranded with issues 4 years from now because of an installation that does not meet the manufactures requirements.
> 
> I would certainly defer to a 3rd roof inspection to provide the final analysis, but I'm simply attempting to determine the general pulse first.


No they did not do an acceptable job. It was completed by amateurs.
It is a bigger risk for high wind blow off. 

Horrible. roofing company


----------



## Super Roofer (Jan 20, 2014)

If nailed "high" you won't notice problems right away. After the seal wears away in about 5-7 years, the shingles will be flying off the house like a deck of cards! At this point, your warranty from the company is over. Your on your own then.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

To nail too high on Durations is just pathetic. If I read you correctly, the nails are even higher than their HUGE nail strip. That's bad. I'm not even a fan of trusting just the nail strip on those. If you look at their warranty information, you've got to nail LOW on that strip to get a high wind warranty.


----------



## Super Roofer (Jan 20, 2014)

On architectural shingles, the nails should be placed where the 2 laminates meet. Nail should pierce both half's of shingle. That is where the strongest point of the shingle is. Although manufacturers say it's ok to nail in their wider nailing zone, I would advise not too.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Roofing*

Yea, like Roofermann said, it was done that way apparently because of speed. It isn't acceptable. I think you will have a difficult time getting the contractor to come back and fix it. That is what is so bad about hiring out like that. You never know what kind of job they will do. Then the insurance may not cover the warranty! No good news here for sure.


----------

